# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  why arent there subraces attributed to mtdna?

## maltesekid

i mean the women have to be described in a way no? like celtic women norse women greek women arabian women etc etc

----------


## Wilhelm

Because all Europe has basically the same mtDNA distributions, plus there is no connection between mtDNA or Y-DNa with ethnicities.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

Some people use sub-races to classify phenotype. Example: Iberia has mainly Paleo-Atlantid, Nodid-Atlantid and Mediterranean "sub-races". There are many combinations that are used.

----------


## Wilhelm

Ethnicities can be determined by a combination of anthropologic measures and genetic markers like STR's, haplogroups, autosomal, microsatellites, alelles, with the aid of genetic clustering, etc... But haplogroups alone won't tell you much about a person's ethnicity or phenotype

----------


## maltesekid

so autosomal dna will tell you if some of your ancestors were greeks or pheonicians or jews? or celts or romans etc? or native americans etc?

----------


## Wilhelm

Autosomal DNA :

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

Every autosomal DNA study seems to indicate that the most atypical populations in Europe are the Finns and Italians. The above study, however, had only a handful of samples from several countries, e.g., Portugal contributed just 16 individuals, I believe.

----------


## maltesekid

finns seem more east then poles i guess mongol influence maybe?? italians and some greeks seem to be very neolithic middle eastern or something wow! maybe that has to do with the levantine farmers went through anatolia to greece then italy etc! swedes and norwegians are very north and brits are the most northwest

----------

